# Best (reasonably priced) sound card for Vista?



## JimmyW (May 22, 2009)

Hi Ya'll,

I already read the sticky about cards, but most of the posts are very old.
What is the best, mid-price, USB sound card that plays well with Vista?
I have a Dell ATG laptop running Vista Ultimate.

I don't plan on getting too fancy and will just be using my Radio Shack SPL meter for my mic.


Thanks for your help,

Jim
Cypress, TX


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

Hmmm. Guess it depends on what reasonably priced means. Personally, I'd look at the Edirol (Roland) UA-1EX. It'll cost you about $75, is good quality, has Vista drivers (32 and 64-bit) and Roland has a pretty good track record of doing driver support, even for older stuff. Now sure how much cheaper than that you can get, if that isn't reasonable for you.


----------



## Dent (May 6, 2006)

What about the Behringer UCA202 that others have used with Vista on this forum. It is only about $30 at this link at Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Behringer-UCA202-U-Control/dp/B000KW2YEI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=musical-instruments&qid=1245530477&sr=8-1.

Details of the product at Behringer located here http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/UCA202.aspx.


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

Not sure, don't have any experience with that particular card. I've used Behringer gear before, and don't have any complaints over all. It is somewhat cheaply built as opposed to something like, say, Mackie, but then that is part of the reason they can offer such good prices. I haven't seen any problems with it or anything.

The fact that it just functions as a standard USB audio device is nice and means that Windows should continue to support it long in to the future.

I suppose it can't hurt to try if you get it from Amazon, since you can return it if it doesn't work (they have a great return policy).


----------



## mjb1023 (Jul 17, 2009)

Just ordered the Behringer model today to work with my HP Vista laptop. As soon as I get everything up and running, I will post how I like it. I am an extreme newbee at REW so wish me luck.raying:


----------



## counsil (Mar 1, 2009)

The behringer UCA202 works great with REW. I have been using it for months now with no problems. I purchased mine from Amazon for like $26 (free shipping and no tax). You can't get much cheaper than that. If you are using a Rat Shack SPL meter, then it is going to be your weakest link.


----------

